# This is the beginning of the End...



## SteffiBrianne (Aug 25, 2009)

This addiction. And Im not sure how OK I am with it :shock:. I blame the office...

About a month ago we got a betta for the office (I work in a bank... they thought It would be a good conversation piece... and he is). He has a TON of personality, something I didnt realize fish had. Well it inspired me to get one of my own (hey, they can live in a small vase, right? RIGHT?!). So one night, walking through Wal-Mart sometime after midnight we came accross the bettas, and decided to get one. Brought him home and put him in a large vase. After about two weeks I noticed that he just seems bored. Hes got personality, but he was sulky. So I hopped online to do some research. Thats when (thankfully!) I came across you guys! I realized how much more my Betta actually needed, and pulled out our old 5.5 gal and "Sandshark" filter. He now Zooms around everywhere! No more lethargic, bored fishy! His favorite place is to hide under his filter. Hes such a little fruitcake. 

Well this morning I went to Petco to get some plants and a gravel vaccum for him... and I ended up coming home with a second Betta. *sigh*. He is currently in a gallon bowl for quartentine, but soon will share the 5.5 gal with my other Male (divided, of course!)... So starts the addiction...

The first is "Lucifer"... A red Veil Tail with metallic green fin tips... he started it all...

and now we have "Giovanni"... a Delta Tail. He has a metallic purple body with yellow/gold fins that are metallic purple tipped... very unique looking. 

(Sorry this got so long winded... but...) without further ado... The Boys!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow, your delta tail is gorgeous!


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish!!


----------



## Splinter492 (Aug 24, 2009)

wow your red VT is like the cousin of my red CT. love your delta =D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very nice looking fish. Let's see if you can stop at two :smile:


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Haha. You're doomed now. It starts with one, then you see another and go, "Oh, I like him too..." And then you've got five tanks, a betta in each one, and everyone thinks you're insane. It's okay, though! This is normal behavior! xD You've caught the betta bug, with no known cures. 
By the way, your Delta is gorgeous! And the red one looks like my Ace. Only Ace doesn't have very pretty fins, and probably never will. Poor boy xD
Anyways, good luck with the boys!


----------



## Lynn08 (Jul 31, 2009)

Beautiful fish...very lovely delta (love the colors)!! I started with one....only three months ago. LOL That didn't last...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wow the delta is BEAUTIFUL! *drools* I want him. lol. I'm glad you got out the 5.5 gallon. I'm sure they'll both be very happy bettas.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh and congratulations and welcome to the forum!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mustard gas delta!!! Me want!!!! Uh!!! That's it!! I'm gonna skip school tomorrow, sneak into all your houses and still your bettas!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Welcome to FishForum. Your bettas are beautiful! I started out with one...now I have 7! lol


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Haha! Join the club! 

I'm getting my 6th soon.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

Beautiful fish! I had two just like your red one!!


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice delta, the red betta is also pretty


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful fish!!! I especially love the DT 

I started with 1 as well...now I have 4 and am looking foward to more in the near future....


----------



## SteffiBrianne (Aug 25, 2009)

Ugh you guys... I did it again... I bought another Fish...

His name is Alejandro... Hes a Crown Tail... you can see him in my avatar... 

Im finished... for REAL this time.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Alejandro is very pretty. You've been bitten by the betta bug so you'll be wanting more and more... lol


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

SteffiBrianne said:


> Ugh you guys... I did it again... I bought another Fish...
> 
> His name is Alejandro... Hes a Crown Tail... you can see him in my avatar...
> 
> Im finished... for REAL this time.


 
That's just what I said after my 3rd boy. I just got a new tank for my b-day so will be shopping for my 4th betta later today. 

Alejandro is gorgeous. And I love the name :lol:


----------



## InsideTheBurg (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I thought I could stop at one...then two... now I have sixand would happily take another if I had someplace to put another. lol. 
Beautiful fish by the way!!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hehe, that is what I said too!! LOL I have 6, as of today.  I just got a gorgeous Half moon! )))


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm hoping to get another betta tonight xD It never ends.


----------

